# Gun control proven ineffective in the USA



## AC_Pilot (Jan 12, 2005)

For those who think gun control in the USA is a good idea ...

This is an independent study of Clinton Era gun control laws and how utterly ineffective they were in stopping crime. All the participants in the legal study were *anti gun ownership* before the study started: 
http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1319170/posts


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 12, 2005)

Interesting read.

Here is the whole thing:
http://www.investors.com/editorial/issues.asp?v=1/12


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 17, 2005)

That link didn't work (maybe it's just me).  Here's another link  with (I would assume) the same article.


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Feb 17, 2005)

Preaching to the choir my friend.:mp5:


----------

